# I'm a bad custom knife maker.



## ronmac13 (Apr 5, 2009)

looks good, but contact the customer beforehand next time.

I wouldnt charge the customer.


----------



## boogeyman (Oct 17, 2007)

*now that's a knife*

That knife looks awesome, but the customer may have wanted the material reasons other than for aesthetics. Not charging anything for the knife is out of the question, but a reduced rate perhaps? But to reiterate, that is one sweet looking knife! I would love to have one just like that with a 4 in blade and a slightly exposed butt from the tang.


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

you sound like jesse james when he used to build custom bikes for his customers. His customers would put some input in, but Jesse would always made sure it met his standard above all else. You're putting your name on it, I don't blame you for changing it, but i also wouldnt blame the customer if he wasnt happy.


----------



## DeltaBuck (Apr 16, 2008)

*Awesome Knife!*

I think you should just give that one to me and make the customer a new one! 

I agree that you are putting your name on it and should have some say to the looks! I'm sure you won't have a problem selling that one if need be to make the customer a new one if they insist!:mg:


----------



## lbbf (Sep 27, 2006)

That knife is horrible! Please send it to me ASAP so I can dispose of it properly!! Seriously that has to be one of the nicest knifes I've ever seen!!!


----------



## bluegrass in ga (Jan 3, 2009)

*tough spot*

I have recently became an understudy to a local knife maker, you can tell he takes pride in his knives and I hope some day I'll be able to make the quality of knifes that he and a few of you guys on here make, I can easily see that compromise would be tough, seems that a knife makers name carries alot of weight in the knife making world. Although you're personnel style and defining lines set you're knives apart from the rest, I think it's cool to experiment with new stuff, never know when trash becomes treasure. By the way, beautiful knife as usual.


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

How much are your Knives ?

I am sure you will get offers on that one if the customer doesn't want 

it !


----------



## cajun blake (Sep 29, 2006)

Rule # 1 in business .... the customer is always right !

if the buyer did not get what he ordered, his word of mouth could hurt your future business sales

that is a sweet looking knife , how much do you sell that one for ?

does it include a sheath ?

thx


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

That knife is awesome! Let us know the outcome? I would buy it in a minute.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

cajun blake said:


> Rule # 1 in business .... the customer is always right !
> 
> if the buyer did not get what he ordered, his word of mouth could hurt your future business sales
> 
> ...


Yes the customer is always right, but it is our responsibility (as business owners) to guide and steer the customer in the right direction. I am a stone mason by trade and a knife maker by desire. In both of my businesses I deal with this on a regular basis. I have been in the same place where I have made changes with out the concent of the customer. Most of the time it is fine but not always. I have had to redo work because it was not exactly what the customer wanted. There also has been times when I have passed up jobs, stone work and knives, because I did not want my name associated with what they wanted to do.

Should you discount the price of the knife? IMO no way. If they dont like it and can wait for the correction then change it. If they cant wait, apologize, chaulk it up as a learning experience, and move on.

You are a good enough knife maker one blunder is not going to hurt your business!

S R Floyd


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, the customer accepted the knife as is. He seems to be a really nice guy. There was a lesson learned here. If I don't like something about a customers order, inform the customer of any changes that need to be made before making them. That way I won't have to worry about the customer liking the end product. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

it doesnt look bad... i'd buy one


----------



## Todd Begg (Aug 9, 2009)

Squawsach said:


> Well, the customer accepted the knife as is. He seems to be a really nice guy. There was a lesson learned here. If I don't like something about a customers order, inform the customer of any changes that need to be made before making them. That way I won't have to worry about the customer liking the end product. Thanks for all the comments.


I get guys wanting some pretty strange material combinations, I have to think it looks good too in order for me to do the knife. My name is on the knife and he can just sell the knife if it looks "off".


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

So the most important tidbit of info you left out is WHAT EXACTLY did the customer want?
I suppose it had to be damn ugly if you didn't want to do it. LOL!

Seriously though, I'm an "ex"-knifemaker, ("ex" meaning that I had to sadly sell off all my machine tools a couple years ago), so I guess I'm just curious as to what the customer wanted?


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

*Customer always right?*

This may be true in 99% of business situations, particularly in mass production. However, small custom production operations are one of the situations where this may not always be true. 

A great example of this is Dan McHale, maker of custom backpacks mchalepacks.com. He works very hard with his customers to customize packs for them, but in the end he what he thinks is right He does alienate a not small % of his customers. However, he manages to keep himself in business, and he knows 100% of the packs he has created are 'the best.' It works for him.

Disclaimer: I own 2 McHale backpacks.


----------



## downhiller (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello I would like to know how to contact G. Dukeman about making me a knife.Don


----------



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

send him a pm through AT


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

I was kinda wondering who the heck did this kind of digging to get to Squawsach Olllllld thread :chortle:


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

That is old but I still like black linen micarta with silver pins and a grey liner. I think it makes for a sharp looking combo of handle materials.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I had this problem when I use to do leather work. I had a customer that wanted a "custom" belt for her husband, but she wanted the buckle on the opposite side of the usual because her husband was left handed.
She is the customer and always correct, right?
So I made the belt, per her wishes, with custom stamping and her husband's name on the belt.
She was pleased and paid for the belt with no complaints.
Two days later she returned demanding her money back because her husband was upset that the belt was "backwards or upside down"!
I looked at her in disbelief because she is the one that ordered the belt in that manner. I even wrote it on the invoice with her initials signed by her, as I always did on a custom order. But she still said it was my fault for not correcting her.
Hate to admit it, but I told her to take a hike and never come back as I did not need a customer like her in my shop.
Sure, she bad mouthed my work, but those that knew me and my work had no problems with how I handled the situation.
I refuse to eat the cost of someone elses mistake. How do you sell a "left handed belt with someone elses name on it?
I take pride in my work and offer suggestions when someone asks for something that just does not look right. But once they initial the order, and wanting it "their way", then that is what they get.
In the above situation I would have called the customer before assuming (and you know what they say about assume!) to make the changes.
If the customer insisted on something that really looks bad in the builder's eye then maybe an option would be NOT to put your name on it. But then again, that is what the customer is paying for. So......................just CYA and get an initialed order and things will be good.
BTW, nice job on the knife! I am sure you could have sold it to someone else if the customer did not want it!


----------



## westcacherednec (Feb 1, 2011)

Just keep screwing them up!Seems to work out great for me.My collection keeps growing and growing and growing.!


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

lbbf said:


> That knife is horrible! Please send it to me ASAP so I can dispose of it properly!! Seriously that has to be one of the nicest knifes I've ever seen!!!


x2, looks good man


----------



## kerbow01 (Jan 31, 2009)

cajun blake said:


> Rule # 1 in business .... the customer is always right !
> 
> if the buyer did not get what he ordered, his word of mouth could hurt your future business sales
> 
> ...


yes, the marketing concept: the customer is ALWAYS right!


----------



## BigDog117 (Dec 15, 2009)

Im sure the guy came to you because of what you make, he had some ideas but im sure in the end he would agree you know best, Im going through the process with a custom home builder, i suggest something and he tells me no, then tells me why and i go , OH didnt think of that, THANKYOU


----------

